# Westwater 10/25 Lost Paddle and car key



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

We lost a kayaking paddle in Funnel Falls, we saw it right before Surprise and then never saw it again. It's a collapsible (4 pieces) kayaking paddle, came with a packraft. No name on the paddle, it was used for the first time 

Also, I lost my spare key for my car in the parking lot. It's a single grey Honda key. If you find any of the two items, river karma to you and a case of cold ones 

Alex


----------



## TheCanyonWren (Aug 22, 2009)

I will be down there this weekend and will keep an eye out...what parking lot did you leave your key?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

My car was parked in the north parking lot (dirt) and I drove the car to the ramp. 

Funny thing is, before the launch, I actually found a key and found the car that the key goes to and then left the back door open and locked the key inside. I'd figure the river karma would look back at me, but no


----------



## TheCanyonWren (Aug 22, 2009)

i can't tell if that is the ranger station or cisco. if it's at the ranger station i can ask the ranger, if not I'll make a few laps around the cisco lot. I'll check the banks for a paddle as well.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Oh sorry, it was at Cisco take out.


----------



## TheCanyonWren (Aug 22, 2009)

I will keep an eye out.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------

